
The Startling Link Between Sugar and Alzheimer's - molecule
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/551528/?single_page=true
======
gist
Title should be "The startling potential link between elevated sugar and
Alzheimer's"

~~~
erikpukinskis
A potential link is a link.

And elevated sugar indicates excess sugar, and excess sugar is a form of
sugar.

So the headline is fine. You’re projecting things onto it which weren’t said
and then complaining those things aren’t clarified in the title. That’s what
the article is for.

